# What dog foods have worked for you with sensitive-stomach dogs?



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

We have two puppies, both 6 months old, brother and sister.

We believe that Kane, the boy, has a sensitive stomach. We started out feeding them Iams Pro-Health Large Breed Puppy food, which is what came in our "puppy pack" when we took them to their first vets appt.

At our next vet appt., we brought up the fact that Kane's stool is often loose. Not to the point of diarrhea, but it doesn't hold together well, either. He also has ROOM-CLEARING gas, which I am unfortunately suffering through in order to make this post. (Why, oh why, did he have to decide to come lay at my feet? lol :love2: )

She suggested that he might have a sensitive stomach/digestion, so to try the adult pro-health large breed dog food. If that didn't work, to switch to an all-natural or grain-free food.

We've tried the adult formula and it has made his poop better, but he still has the gas. I'm worried that the adult formula is still not what his body can handle or needs and so I'm going to try one of the all-natural or grain-free foods the next time we need to buy dog food (probably mid next week).

Any suggestions? Brands I've heard of are Blue Buffalo, Wellness, Canidae, and Taste of the Wild.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> Any suggestions? Brands I've heard of are Blue Buffalo, Wellness, Canidae, and Taste of the Wild.


Sometimes those food can be too rich for dogs with sensitive stomachs like I would not do wellness or TOTW they tend to be really rich and high in protein. I have had several dogs with sensitive stomachs and I have found a chicken diet works well I used Nutro chicken and oatmeal for a while till all the recalls came about. I think trying a few foods that are geared for a sensitive stomach might be the best way to go about it. Deb would have some great ideas but she will not be on for maybe a week or so.

I do know wellness and TOTW can be really rich, if you want to go grain free my suggestion is to try blue buffalo.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Sometimes those food can be too rich for dogs with sensitive stomachs like I would not do wellness or TOTW they tend to be really rich and high in protein. I have had several dogs with sensitive stomachs and I have found a chicken diet works well I used Nutro chicken and oatmeal for a while till all the recalls came about. I think trying a few foods that are geared for a sensitive stomach might be the best way to go about it. Deb would have some great ideas but she will not be on for maybe a week or so.
> 
> I do know wellness and TOTW can be really rich, if you want to go grain free my suggestion is to try blue buffalo.


I totally agree with Lisa here.

Blue Buffalo also has a limited ingredient diet which can work with sensetive stomach dogs. Our rescue boy, Duo, is on it for that and his allergies. It's called Blue Basic - we use the turkey version.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My Mikado had allergies I used Solid Gold for him. He did wonderfully on it. It was costly but his stool his reddess and his gas trouble all cleared up.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I also agree with Lisa... our pup Cujo has a sensitive stomach too. In his 6 months, we started him off with Authority (Petsmart brand) until we found out it was not the best food out there. So we switched to Nutro Ultra holistic after it was recommended to us by a couple of friends, but Cujo wound up getting soft stool more often than not. Then after reading the food analysis report we switched to TOTW, and his stool went to liquid. After a couple of vet visits and meds in 2 separate occasions, the vet recommended a limited ingredients dog food made by DVP - Natural Balance Limited Ingredients Diet - Sweet Potato and Venison and within a couple of days his stool was back to normal. We have since switched all our pups to the Natural Balance LID dog food and they love it... hope this helps!


----------

